# Ne Frage



## Plutonäsch (30. Juni 2008)

Mohoin, ich würde gern mal wissen, wie man sich Diablo 3 vorstellen soll. Wird das eher ein einzelspieler-spiel (also mit kampagne, npc-begleitern, etc) oder ein multiplayer, bei dem man mit anderen zusammenspielen muss?
schon mal danke für die antworten^^


----------



## sirtobbi (30. Juni 2008)

Soweit ich das sehe ist es wie der Vorgänger. Da gehts sowohl alleine offline und auch in Gruppen mit Kollegen sowohl im Keller mit Netzwerk als auch übers Internet. 
Aber es besteht kein Muss es mit anderen zu spielen.

Everything is possible 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (30. Juni 2008)

Es wird einen Singleplayer modus geben wo man mit NPC´s rumlaufen kann und einen Multyplayer, über BLizzards Battle.net , geben wo man mit anderen aus der Welt zocken kann.


----------



## Plutonäsch (30. Juni 2008)

aso danke^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

